

Analysis: What Windows 8 Should Become - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/09/analysis-what-windows-8-should.php

======
Mavrik
Yes, killing the most lucrative market by making Windows "consumer brand only"
would probably the silliest idea ever. Targeting enterprises and server market
is what makes Windows DIFFERENT from Apple and thus giving Microsoft a market
without serious competition. For MS to limit themselves only on Apple's market
would probably be the stupidest idea in history of business decisions.

Not are companies are supposed to be Apple. Get over yourselves already
please.

